# 27’ 4000 Series Box Car



## sandbarn (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello all, 





Well I’ve finally finished my first box car. A 27’ 4000 series car from Phil’s Narrow Gauge. 





I used a lot of ideas I got from posts on this site and Large Scale Central. The amount of information here is astounding. I also got a lot of help and inspiration from Phil and Stan Cedarleaf. After I got the kit from Phil I decided I wanted to use decals with my own road name so I contacted Stan. Stan was great. He managed to produce the exact decals I wanted (exact font and slightly off white color) and got them to me, from start to finish in one week. I’ll be visiting Stan again soon. 





Phil’s help has been primarily in just being there and having the products I need. I built a 30’ flat car that I got from Phil (my first kit of any kind) but I wasn’t really happy with the way it turned out. No fault of the kit, just my lack of experience and not having all the tools/supplies I really needed. Anyway, the box car is just about finished (I still need some chain for the lift bars) so I thought I’d post some pictures and see if I could get some constructive/instructive criticism. 





I'm going to be modeling the 1880 - 1900 time frame. The Eagle Creek and Sandbarn RR is a short line connecting the town of Eagle Creek with the logging community of Sandbarn to transport lumber from the Sandbarn Logging Co. which operates its own logging line. The town of Eagle Creek also is the interchange point to a standard gauge line (as yet to be named). The rolling stock is used but not abused. 
I intend to use aluminum rail and battery power (already have transmitter/receivers and several 14.4 Li Ion batteries). Hope to start putting down track within the next 2 weeks in my barn/work shop. The barn will be my weather proof storage, small switching area and recharging station.













































Lloyd


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Loyd,

Nice work on your boxcar. I like the way you painted & weathered it. Good luck on railroad. I too I'm modeling early era, using alluminum track & battery power. Looking forward to your progress.

Chuck


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice on all levels!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Lloyd, 

Excellent job!!!! I have been wanting one of those, now that I see your's I really do. 

Chris


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautifully done, Lloyd! very nice car indeed! 

Take care, 
Matt


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sharp! I'm looking forward to seeing a lot more of your RR as you progress.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like the real thing, great modeling! 

Regards, Greg


----------

